# Monolights from Amazon.ca



## OGsPhotography (Mar 31, 2016)

Flash point.


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2016)

Check out the Flashpoint monolights and kits anyway.
Flashpoint is Adorama's house brand.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2016)

KmH said:


> Check out the Flashpoint monolights and kits anyway.
> Flashpoint is Adorama's house brand.


 Someone didn't read the whole OP!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 31, 2016)

...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

Okey-Dokey.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for that. 

I hope you don't own that meme, because that would be sufficiently ironic to have not completely wasted my time. 
@gryphonslair99 

@KmH thanks for pointing them out, they are on Amazon.ca. Im trying to figure between ordering off Adorama or Amazon.

199$ For the 150ws with powerpack and stand @ Adorama. I cant figure out how much it is in Canadian dollars shipped. Im scared of customs and COD.

388.11 on amazon.ca. 
300w flashpoint with powerpack is near 600$ on Amazon. 

I love the portability of the flashpoint but for 100$ I could play with a Neewer light. Hard decision to make.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well with the posts I'm seeing, this thread makes about as much sense as a cat pushing a watermelon out of a lake.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Apr 1, 2016)

Im looking for insights, reviews, opinions, testimony as to  WHICH MONOLIGHT TO BUY FROM AMAZON.ca.

I was modded for posting screenshots of product I was considering, things got confising. I hope that fulfills your curiosity a bit as to why the posts look funny. I also deleted a lot of words as they were not helpfull in my online search for lighting.

If you have some insight about AMAZON.ca, monolights, flash point ( brand from adorama which Im considering as per KmHs helpfull advice) or another brand such as Neewer or Whatever, if it can be had in Canada easily I will consider.

Does my last post not make sense to you? Trying to decide whethe to buy from Adorama.com or Amazon.ca or go with a cheaper monolight.

Pretty much straightforward as it gets.

Troll me some more and I'll get modded some more, shoukd be funner than looking fir lights on the internetz


Where is @Watchful whan i need some help. He'll tell me to build a search engine no doubt.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 1, 2016)

Speak of the devil... As a matter of fact, you can build a DYI Vagabond II powerpack for around 100.00.
Here's a link.

As for search engines there are a ton of them already, or, you're right, you can code one very quickly to use the spiders, crawlers and robots of other engines out there.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Im looking for insights, reviews, opinions, testimony as to  WHICH MONOLIGHT TO BUY FROM AMAZON.ca.
> 
> I was modded for posting screenshots of product I was considering, things got confising. I hope that fulfills your curiosity a bit as to why the posts look funny. I also deleted a lot of words as they were not helpfull in my online search for lighting.
> 
> ...


Thanks, at least it makes some sense now.  Sorry, can't help you with Amazon.ca since I live in the US.  Never ordered through them.


----------

